# LSU vs. Auburn 2011



## Les Miles (Oct 16, 2011)

It's been a pretty even series the last 10 years with LSU holding a 6-4 edge and the home team winning every game (with the exception of 2008).

So I guess it's our turn to win this years game at Death Valley. Revenge for last year will be sweet. 

And the best part is.... there's no Cam to make our defense look bad this year. 

2010	@	*Auburn (14-0)	L	17	24
2009	vs.	*Auburn (8-5)	W	31	10
2008	@	*Auburn (5-7)	W	26	21
2007	vs.	*Auburn (9-4)	W	30	24
2006	@	*Auburn (11-2)	L	3	7
2005	vs.	*Auburn (9-3)	W	20	17
2004	@	*Auburn (13-0)	L	9	10
2003	vs.	*Auburn (8-5)	W	31	7
2002	@	*Auburn (9-4)	L	7	31
2001	vs.	*Auburn (7-5)	W	27	14


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 16, 2011)

Crazy series no doubt but we will be out maned this year.   Too many injuries and a very stupid QB situation.    I was surprised that the line is LSU -21 but the more I think about it, it is probably pretty close.  

The LSU defense may be too fast for us and our QB is very green....


----------



## golffreak (Oct 17, 2011)

LSU should walk away with this one. Although, we have all seen AU win games that they shouldn't.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 17, 2011)

This is gonna be hard to watch! Oh wait it's Aubby! It's going to be a delightfully dandy display of disorderly destruction. LSU by 3o!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 17, 2011)

I believe I am going to really enjoy this game, for the first time in my life:
GEAUX Tigers


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 17, 2011)

This will be LSUs tune up game for bama.

With that said, if our offense would get their crap together, I think we could make it interesting.  Unfortunately, we can't complete a pass and with the box loaded we won't be able to run the ball.  Our playcalling has been questionable, ofcourse anytime you're unsuccessful, the playcalling looks bad.  LSUs defense is fast and that doesn't forcast well for our offense.  

It would take AU playing a perfect, error free game for us to have a shot.  If penalties start adding up or if we turn the ball over, we'll need:
--LSU to turn the ball over 4 times
--Moseley to throw for 200 yards  
--Les to eat a bad blade (well...we probably have less of a chance at that point)

I think LSU scores in the 24-27 range and AU scores close to 10 points.  WDE anyhow.  Maybe Lee will revert back to his pick6 days.


----------



## stravis (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't even want to think about this game. 

Auburn has a shot in every game we play, but our shot in this game is slim.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And the best part is.... there's no Cam to make our defense look bad this year.



I don't think Andrew Luck could make your D. look bad this year....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 17, 2011)

Any of you Auburn guys want to make and avatar bet for the game?


----------



## weagle (Oct 17, 2011)

My prediction is LSU's players buy into all the hype and press reports and take Auburn for granted while looking forward to Bama.  They never get going in the afternoon game and when they finally wake up, coach Miles makes some terrible clock management decisions at the end and Auburn kicks a 60+ yd field goal to win.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 17, 2011)

weagle said:


> ...and Auburn kicks a 60+ yd field goal to win.



Not from the right hash....

This will be a tough game, but one should never underestimate Auburn.  We surely don't have a chance in this game, but that hasn't stopped us in the past.

WDE!!


----------



## Self! (Oct 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Any of you Alabama guys want to make and avatar bet for the Alabama - LSU game?





I thought you would never ask. 


I pull for 2 teams on game day, Alabama and anyone playing Auburn. With that said, Auburn has ruined more SEC Championships than I care to count for Alabama and other teams. You can't ever count them out. I feel better about a win over LSU than I do over Auburn this year. Don't kick a hurt dog, you might get more than you bargain for.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2011)

If we did not have so many injuries right now and our passing game was working even a little, I would feel better about us possibly keeping this game from getting out of hand but we just dont have the healthy playmakers right now to play with these guys.   

We have a way of making games that we are not suppose too but it may be a big task for a bunch of young kids.    The QB changing now is also not a good thing.

Everything is against us, which can work sometimes but I believe LSU will have to help us alot to be competitive.

But we will see Saturday


----------



## stravis (Oct 18, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> If we did not have so many injuries right now and our passing game was working even a little, I would feel better about us possibly keeping this game from getting out of hand but we just dont have the healthy playmakers right now to play with these guys.
> 
> We have a way of making games that we are not suppose too but it may be a big task for a bunch of young kids.    The QB changing now is also not a good thing.
> 
> ...




With Mosely looking to be an improvement, Emory Blake being back (assuming he's healthy), and the rumor that Sammy Coates will play (he is supposed to be something special), I look for the passing game to improve. 

I don't think it will be enough this week, but I do hope for some improvement.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2011)

stravis said:


> With Mosely looking to be an improvement, Emory Blake being back (assuming he's healthy), and the rumor that Sammy Coates will play (he is supposed to be something special), I look for the passing game to improve.
> 
> I don't think it will be enough this week, but I do hope for some improvement.



I may be totally out of line but I can imagine that Coates could come in now, being a true freshman, with ZERO playing experience and have any impact on any game we play.  I personally think pulling his redshirt would be wrong.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't see them bringing Coates in.  Don't get me wrong, I can't wait to see him on the field..I just think they get him some reps and wait for next year.  If we were to see some more WR injuries, maybe.

Did anyone notice Lutz had 3 catches in the second half against UF?  I wish they would get him more involved.  Also, I saw 2 plays where they sent Fulse on a route and one play they sent Uzomah out.  Carr ran some good routes and got behind his defender a couple of times.  Properly thrown balls would have been TDs on atleast two of his routes.  Idk what's up with Benton and Stallworth.  I'm hoping with Moseley in, they like their chances of getting th ball thrown to them more and start playing harder.  If we throw it more, maybe they'll block better on the other plays too.  Wishful thinking?  Probably.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> I can't see them bringing Coates in.  Don't get me wrong, I can't wait to see him on the field..I just think they get him some reps and wait for next year.  If we were to see some more WR injuries, maybe.
> 
> Did anyone notice Lutz had 3 catches in the second half against UF?  I wish they would get him more involved.  Also, I saw 2 plays where they sent Fulse on a route and one play they sent Uzomah out.  Carr ran some good routes and got behind his defender a couple of times.  Properly thrown balls would have been TDs on atleast two of his routes.  Idk what's up with Benton and Stallworth.  I'm hoping with Moseley in, they like their chances of getting th ball thrown to them more and start playing harder.  If we throw it more, maybe they'll block better on the other plays too.  Wishful thinking?  Probably.




Clint knowns Lutz has the best hands on the field.  I cant believe Gus wont use him more but hopefully, Clint will get the ball to him..


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 18, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Clint knowns Lutz has the best hands on the field.  I cant believe Gus wont use him more but hopefully, Clint will get the ball to him..



I agree.  Some half-back passes would really loosen up the defense and Lutz is a matchup issue for LBs and DBs.  We heard a lot about him lining up in the slot but we haven't saw much, if any, production from that formation the few times he's been there.  I'm hoping if Moseley is the starter he realizes a completion of 4 or 5 yards is a win and opens up the 30 yard completions and the 8-10 yard Dyer runs.  Heard Mason will be back this week too.  He was sidelined last week with a hammy issue I believe.  With Anthony Morgan out (I believe for the season) they didn't want to risk Mason getting injured worse and us being in  a serious RB depth issue.

Also, Phillips still hasn't caught that short pass you and I've been waiting for.  Will we ever see it?  Everytime I see that stretched out #37 jersey on the field I think/hope it's coming and it never does.  HA!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> I agree.  Some half-back passes would really loosen up the defense and Lutz is a matchup issue for LBs and DBs.  We heard a lot about him lining up in the slot but we haven't saw much, if any, production from that formation the few times he's been there.  I'm hoping if Moseley is the starter he realizes a completion of 4 or 5 yards is a win and opens up the 30 yard completions and the 8-10 yard Dyer runs.  Heard Mason will be back this week too.  He was sidelined last week with a hammy issue I believe.  With Anthony Morgan out (I believe for the season) they didn't want to risk Mason getting injured worse and us being in  a serious RB depth issue.
> 
> Also, Phillips still hasn't caught that short pass you and I've been waiting for.  Will we ever see it?  Everytime I see that stretched out #37 jersey on the field I think/hope it's coming and it never does.  HA!!




He got knocked on his can against Florida one the wildcat play.  He has not lived up to expectations yet. But he is very young.

Id still like to see him carry the ball a few times per game.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 18, 2011)

Auburn vs. LSU is always a pretty good game. This year might be different though I'm afraid. Yall are just outright better than us. I have been lucky enough to attend every one of the games in the series that has been in Auburn, and by a long shot, the 2004 game takes the cake as the best one!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2011)

Chizik announced Moseley as the starter today.   I think it is the right call.  Of course we will see Frazier but I dont think as much as we have or in a different roll.   LSU is good enough to stop his QB run right now.  After last year, they wont let that play beat them again.

Blake is 50/50 but I dont think we see him much.  I also dont think Reed will play.  We may see him at Ole Miss but more than likely by UGA.   Not sure about Mason who was ready last week in emergency only.  I think we see him some this week.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2011)

Finally a word on these two guys.  Both out for the season.  Not good


• LG Jared Cooper had surgery Monday and is expected to miss the rest of the season. He has been replaced by freshman Chad Slade on a full-time basis.

• DE LaDarius Owens is expected to miss the rest of the season as well. Though his injury situation is less clear than Cooper’s, coach Gene Chizik said Owens will be out “a good, long time.”

• Devaunte Sigler, who has been the No. 3 guy at DT behind Ken Carter, has been moved to DE behind Corey Lemonier. Chizik also said Craig Sanders will play on that side as well.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 18, 2011)

Hopefully your guys will make it a competitive game like it usually is and not turn into a bloodbath.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 18, 2011)

Shocker!! Im pulling for Auburn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hopefully your guys will make it a competitive game like it usually is and not turn into a bloodbath.



I hope you get your wish. Mad hatter vs. Golden horseshoe. War Eagle/Plainsmen/Tigers whatever!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 18, 2011)

I will be "ALL IN" for this one....


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Any of you Auburn guys want to make and avatar bet for the game?



Are you kidding?  You could give me 1000 to 1 odds and I wouldn't make a bet on this game.  I don't think anyone on our defense would start on your defense and only 1 or 2 on offense would start on your offense.  I'll be happy just to keep it close and come away without anymore injuries.  

With that said, I laughed at this.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 18, 2011)

No offense 
Aubbies, I'm pulling for LSU...for obvious reasons


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 18, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> No offense
> Aubbies, I'm pulling for LSU...for obvious reasons



None taken, it is gonna be a tough one...


----------



## hotdawg (Oct 18, 2011)

weagle said:


> My prediction is LSU's players buy into all the hype and press reports and take Auburn for granted while looking forward to Bama.  They never get going in the afternoon game and when they finally wake up, coach Miles makes some terrible clock management decisions at the end and Auburn kicks a 60+ yd field goal to win.



i think your too optimistic, lol

and remember many teams had lots of injuries going into games with the auburn last year, guys lets quit using this as an excuse!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 18, 2011)

hotdawg said:


> i think your too optimistic, lol
> 
> and remember many teams had lots of injuries going into games with the auburn last year, guys lets quit using this as an excuse!




We had injured players when they came in as well...

Kind of missing your point..   Every team has them.   We are merely discussing them.  I have not seen one person here making any kind of excuse.    LSU is obviously the stronger team.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Shocker!! Im pulling for Auburn.



Great, you have been picking a loser all year.  . Aka, GA.

Just kidding brother


----------



## hotdawg (Oct 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> We had injured players when they came in as well...
> 
> Kind of missing your point..   Every team has them.   We are merely discussing them.  I have not seen one person here making any kind of excuse.    LSU is obviously the stronger team.



Iwas just doing a little teasing and meant no harm, but i can understand your feelings, i am a bit more touchier when my team isnt doing great and ive had a lot of that lately, lol


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

Auburn vs. LSU

SERIES HISTORY: LSU leads Auburn 24-20-1 (last meeting, 2010, 24-17 Auburn).

SCOUTING THE OFFENSE: Teams are crowding the line of scrimmage more and more to try and slow down LSU's running game and make things more difficult for the passing game, but they're not having much success. In the 38-7 victory at Tennessee last week, the Tigers rushed for 237 yards, which is one fewer yard than they rushed for against Florida a week earlier. With the offensive line getting healthy, look for more of the same from the running game.

SCOUTING THE DEFENSE: Since giving up a season-high 533 yards and 21 points against West Virginia on Sept. 24, LSU's defense has held its last three opponents to an average of 202.3 yards 8.3 points.

QUOTE TO NOTE: "They don't tend to have the athletes that we have here at LSU, but their coordinators do a great job of putting their players in a position to be successful." -- LSU WR Russell Shepard on Auburn.


STRATEGY AND PERSONNEL

THIS WEEK'S GAME: LSU vs. Auburn in Tiger Stadium, Oct. 22 -- The Tigers play a team that is ranked for the fifth time in eight weeks. This is the last obstacle to the Tigers being undefeated when they play at Alabama on Nov. 5.
KEYS TO THE GAME: Play better against the run than they did at the outset of the game against Tennessee and slow down RB Michael Dyer. Keep running Spencer Ware, Michael Ford, and Alfred Blue, and blend in QBs Jarrett Lee and Jordan Jefferson.

PLAYERS TO WATCH:

WR Russell Shepard -- The junior is coming around after being ineligible for the first three games. He scored his first touchdown of the season on a 14-yard swing pass from Jarrett Lee against Tennessee and is being utilized as a receiver and a runner.

S Brandon Taylor -- The senior is fully recovered from a foot injury that sidelined him late season and has emerged as a leader. He had a team-high 10 tackles against Tennessee.

DB Tyrann Mathieu -- The biggest playmaker on LSU's defense will be determined to bounce back after a poor performance against Tennessee.

ROSTER REPORT

--C P.J. Lonergan returned to practice Monday after missing the Tennessee game with an ankle injury.

=


----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2011)

This game is ripe for a massive upset.  On paper there's no way Auburn should be in this game, but something tells me it's going to be one of those crazy weekends.  

Weagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2011)

weagle said:


> This game is ripe for a massive upset.  On paper there's no way Auburn should be in this game, but something tells me it's going to be one of those crazy weekends.
> 
> Weagle




I hope your right.  I would have loved for Moseley to have a few more snaps under his belt before this game but he will just have to grow up very fast....   

We dont have the horses but we have shown that we have the heart.   I dont believe they will run the ball up and down the field.  Lee will have to beat us throwing it.   He has done well with his passing game, it will be time for our secondary to grow up as well


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

weagle said:


> This game is ripe for a massive upset.  On paper there's no way Auburn should be in this game, but something tells me it's going to be one of those crazy weekends.
> 
> Weagle



I wouldn't mind a close game. It would serve as a great wake-up call to LSU before they face Bama in 2 weeks.

But I think the Tigers have the talent and depth to pull out the win over Auburn. 

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2011)

Les, look what I just found on Twitter


Hearing reports that #LSU will suspend three players for the AU game Saturday. Mathieu, Simon, and Ware. Miles holding a 6 pm presser.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Les, look what I just found on Twitter
> 
> 
> Hearing reports that #LSU will suspend three players for the AU game Saturday. Mathieu, Simon, and Ware. Miles holding a 6 pm presser.



I am not seeing that anywhere yet. Who posted it on twitter?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I am not seeing that anywhere yet. Who posted it on twitter?




Keep looking.  Its coming up everywhere now.   Tigerdroppings wont let them post it on there till Les confirms it.  Being a LSU board, they squash all anti LSU stuff.  hahaha..

Lets see what happens today.  Looks like Honey badger is a weed badger....

I am hearing drugs.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2011)

here is another one


Adria_Goins Adria Goins 
hearing reports that # lsu will suspend three players for the AU game Saturday. Mathieu, Simon, and Ware. Miles holding a 6 pm presser.

Have no idea who this person is.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Keep looking.  Its coming up everywhere now.   Tigerdroppings wont let them post it on there till Les confirms it.  Being a LSU board, they squash all anti LSU stuff.  hahaha..
> 
> Lets see what happens today.  Looks like Honey badger is a weed badger....
> 
> I am hearing drugs.



Yeah I saw where Tigerdroppings was deleting threads and such. But I'm still not seeing anything on the LSU and LSU media twitter threads.

Those are three good players but LSU should be able to get by without them. Especially against Auburn 

Like I have always said... a little grass is good for ya every now and then. ~ Les


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah I saw where Tigerdroppings was deleting threads and such. But I'm still not seeing anything on the LSU and LSU media twitter threads.
> 
> Those are three good players but LSU should be able to get by without them. Especially against Auburn
> 
> Like I have always said... a little grass is good for ya every now and then. ~ Les




Ok


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sure this will be splashed all over ESPN for the next two weeks if true. You would think that those knuckleheads would walk a straight and narrow line considering LSU is ranked #1, is a championship contender, and what happened with Jordan Jefferson and his arrest/suspension. 

Jeez...


----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Les, look what I just found on Twitter
> 
> 
> Hearing reports that #LSU will suspend three players for the AU game Saturday. Mathieu, Simon, and Ware. Miles holding a 6 pm presser.



And this is how it starts.  My upset meter is going off the charts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2011)

The honey badger "tokes" what it wants.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 19, 2011)

Who knew, Honeybadger is a herbivore???? No wonder he is a monster on the field, he's got the munchies!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 19, 2011)

http://aol.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...-mathieu-suspended-for-auburn-game-maybe-more

Nice job stupid.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2011)

The key words to all this is "University mandated drug test" not NCAA mandated. My initial impression is that Miles will beg for a one game suspension only if LSU is allowed to dictate the punishment instead of the NCAA.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The key words to all this is "University mandated drug test" not NCAA mandated. My initial impression is that Miles will beg for a one game suspension only if LSU is allowed to dictate the punishment instead of the NCAA.




Probably.  The NCAA will not have anything come in the way of that game...  

Unless one of the teams has a loss by then.


----------



## garnede (Oct 19, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/college-football...end-tyrann-mathieu-therold-simon-spencer-ware


----------



## hotdawg (Oct 19, 2011)

weagle said:


> And this is how it starts.  My upset meter is going off the charts.



ok, lol


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 19, 2011)

weagle said:


> And this is how it starts.  My upset meter is going off the charts.




I'm upset too, oh, but LSU wins


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The key words to all this is "University mandated drug test" not NCAA mandated. My initial impression is that Miles will beg for a one game suspension only if LSU is allowed to dictate the punishment instead of the NCAA.



I got it all under control. They're just following my lead because everyone knows that I like a little grass now and then.  ~ Les


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2011)

hotdawg said:


> ok, lol



Nervous laughter


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

I almost forgot with all the hubbub that this is the game that LSU wears it's Nike Pro Combat uniforms.


----------



## garnede (Oct 20, 2011)

Man, that is an ugly uniform.  I would rather see your normal home uniforms.


----------



## weagle (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I almost forgot with all the hubbub that this is the game that LSU wears it's Nike Pro Combat uniforms.



The stars are lining up against you.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

weagle said:


> The stars are lining up against you.



All the stars could fall out of the sky and LSU would still beat Auburn by three touchdowns Saturday night in Death Valley.


----------



## DDD (Oct 20, 2011)

Vegas still has LSU as 21 point favorite.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 20, 2011)

Doesn't matter.  Auburn wins..it was because LSU was missing players and Cam cheated.  We lose by any margin and it's AU is "back to mediocrity".  LSU shouldn't overlook Auburn, for some reason I truly believe our offense gets going this week and makes it a much closer game than Vegas or the cornydogs would like. 

WDE!!


----------



## weagle (Oct 20, 2011)

DDD said:


> Vegas still has LSU as 21 point favorite.



More stars align


----------



## weagle (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> All the stars could fall out of the sky and LSU would still beat Auburn by three touchdowns Saturday night in Death Valley.



You are correct.  LSU will be ready to rip Auburn a new one Saturday night. 

But......... The game starts at 2:30 central and by 5:00pm it will be too late, Les will be panicking, wasting clock, calling ridiculous plays and it will be history.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

JUSTIN37HUNT said:


> Doesn't matter.  Auburn wins..it was because LSU was missing players and Cam cheated.  We lose by any margin and it's AU is "back to mediocrity".  LSU shouldn't overlook Auburn, for some reason I truly believe our offense gets going this week and makes it a much closer game than Vegas or the cornydogs would like.
> 
> WDE!!



C'mon man! Stop the paranoia. No one is accusing Auburn of that. 

Hope that your team "mans up", straps on the pads, and plays some good ball because LSU will be looking to prove a point after last years game. But don't bring that crap into this thread, the investigation is over, move on and enjoy your championship year.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

weagle said:


> You are correct.  LSU will be ready to rip Auburn a new one Saturday night.
> 
> But......... The game starts at 2:30 central and by 5:00pm it will be too late, Les will be panicking, wasting clock, calling ridiculous plays and it will be history.



They're ready now. Don't fool yourself. Even without those three suspended players, it's going to be an ugly game for Auburn.


----------



## garnede (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> They're ready now. Don't fool yourself. Even without those three suspended players, it's going to be an ugly game for Auburn.



That is ok Auburn can win ugly.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 20, 2011)

should be a good game as always.   Love to see my wareagletigers step up and play well...

Most of our games have been close.  The media is over using the "6 out of the last 7 have been a td or less" but they still have been less.  The 2009 game was pretty much a blow out for LSU and last years game was a much bigger spread than the Scoreboard showed...   

Looking forward to a great game.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 21, 2011)

Louisiana roots in Auburn roster



> An impressive list of former Louisiana high-school standouts will make their return to Bayou Country when Auburn visits LSU on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Three receivers lead the way.
> 
> ...



Injury report



> In addition to Reed, Auburn could be without leading receiver Emory Blake, who has played only one snap the past two weeks because of a knee injury.
> 
> “I think he’s definitely closer than he was this time last week,” Chizik told the Huntsville (Ala.) Times. “How far along that really is, I don’t know.”
> 
> ...



LSU-Auburn series



> LSU leads 14-5-1 in games played in Baton Rouge and has won five straight against Auburn in Tiger Stadium (Auburn’s last win here was in 1999), including a 31-10 win in 2009.
> 
> Overall though, most recent games in the series have been like last year’s meeting, a 24-17 Auburn win at home. Six of the past seven meetings have been decided by seven points or less.
> 
> This will be the first time CBS televises an LSU-Auburn game in Tiger Stadium.



Ready to get this game on!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 21, 2011)

Still a 21 point spread as of tonight


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> C'mon man! Stop the paranoia. No one is accusing Auburn of that.
> 
> Hope that your team "mans up", straps on the pads, and plays some good ball because LSU will be looking to prove a point after last years game. But don't bring that crap into this thread, the investigation is over, move on and enjoy your championship year.



No paranoia brother Les.  I was just saying I'd rather LSU have those guys because I don't care to hear the excuses if we win.  That's all.

I'll move on when I care to move on.  I'm thinking 12 months of accusations and convictions warrants atleast a few weeks of rebuttal.

Best of luck to you tomorrow.  Hope the fescue sours on your stomach after Auburn hangs a tally in the L column for you corneydogs.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

It's GAME DAY!!!! 

Time to see the Tigers in those cool looking Nike Pro Combat uniforms. 

Good luck to the War Eagles on a good game but I am hoping for a beat down. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

Good luck today corndog.   Lets hope poor old Auburn can just hang in there for a while...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Good luck today corndog.   Lets hope poor old Auburn can just hang in there for a while...



Did Chizik remember to bring some cash for the officiating crew?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did Chizik remember to bring some cash for the officiating crew?



I hear the refs were all at Victoryland last night

You guys are screwed.


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

Headed out for my pre-game meal then it's game face on.

Stars are all aligned for an upset:  21 point and 10:1 underdog, everyone is picking LSU, LSU is looking forward to a week off then Bama, Daytime game, Silly looking LSU uniforms, new starter at QB for Auburn,

There's no way we can win...........so we will win!  

WDE!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I hear the refs were all at Victoryland last night
> 
> You guys are screwed.



We sent the Honey Badger over to their hotel room last night to put some K2 in their welcome baskets.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

weagle said:


> Headed out for my pre-game meal then it's game face on.
> 
> Stars are all aligned for an upset:  21 point and 10:1 underdog, everyone is picking LSU, LSU is looking forward to a week off then Bama, Daytime game, Silly looking LSU uniforms, new starter at QB for Auburn...
> 
> ...



You have a better chance of finding the "bag man" than Auburn getting a victory in Death Valley today. 

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I hear the refs were all at Victoryland last night
> 
> You guys are screwed.


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

What's up with the "TM7" written on the LSU players arms?  Solidarity for the the Honey Badger?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2011)

weagle said:


> What's up with the "TM7" written on the LSU players arms?  Solidarity for the the Honey Badger?



I would think so.


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

3 points... We'll need every point in this one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2011)

weagle said:


> 3 points... We'll need every point in this one.



It's gonna be a long day fro Aubie if ya'll don't stop that CB blitz. Somebody has to stay home and protect the QB.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

If our o line does not block these guys, Moseley won't survive.  He can't hold on to it.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 22, 2011)

Good luck guys


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

I know one thing: If they gave an award for most improved tacklers our D would get it.  The improvement this year has been amazing.   Our guys tackle with authority now and we are going to need some awesome hitting to pull this one out.


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

And there we have one.  Solid open field tacle to stop a 3rd down conversion.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

I think we are starting to see the talent show up.  The next few years should be great.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 22, 2011)

This play calling is garbage


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

LSU is bigger faster and more experienced at almost every position.  Our boys are playing tough so far.


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

Brutal Face mask penalty.  Had that drive stopped then give up a TD


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

weagle said:


> Brutal Face mask penalty.  Had that drive stopped then give up a TD



Yep.  Can't give them those.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2011)

Auburn is beating Auburn more than LSU is beating them. This is painful to watch.


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Auburn is beating Auburn more than LSU is beating them. This is painful to watch.



Youth, Youth and more Youth.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

We are small, young and inexperienced.  And it's showing.   It will get ugly if we cant block on offense.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

Wide open.


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

Another TD drive extended by a penalty.


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

This is our 2010 Iron Bowl strategy:  We got 'em right where we want them.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 22, 2011)

LSU fans...I'm diggin those helmets.

AU is showing their youth.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

golffreak said:


> LSU fans...I'm diggin those helmets.
> .



Our defense is diggin the backs of them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2011)

lawd, what a hit on that fumble.


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

weagle said:


> This is our 2010 Iron Bowl strategy:  We got 'em right where we want them.



Woops.. Looks like this is our 2011 Clemson strategy.  

Too much talent speed and experience to be overcome by the stars aligning.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 22, 2011)

No offense AU folks but this is sad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2011)

It helps if the QB throws the ball to the boys in the same uniform as himself..


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

Worst game I've ever seen Auburn play.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Worst game I've ever seen Auburn play.


yeah, this is really a beatdown and I hate it for you guys.rtr


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

Up 42-3, why is les miles throwing bombs down the field?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Up 42-3, why is les miles throwing bombs down the field?



style points


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess Les forgot about how last years game ended.  


It's cool.  I'm not sure they need style points though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought helmet spikes were illegal in college ball??


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

I figured we would have a game or two like this at the start of the season.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

Good beating corn dogs.  Nothing we could do with you guys. Good luck in two weeks.


----------



## garnede (Oct 22, 2011)

Ouch!  If you look at the stats, excluding TD's and turnovers, it looks like a close game.  Not on the scoreboard.  I wish this game was at least close, but that will leave a mark.  

Worst beating ever taken by a defending champ.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

Good game Barners.... 

I thought it might be a little more of a battle than it was but we'll take the blow-out win anyways. 

Good to see Jarrett Lee passing the ball effectively and Rueben Randle starting to excel as a go-to receiver with 5 receptions for 106 yds and 2 touchdowns. 

Good luck in the rest of your season and now it's time for LSU to look to the next game.

Bring on Bama!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 22, 2011)

The stats are misleading.  We lost almost every play of the game.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The stats are misleading.  We lost almost every play of the game.



Refs prefer corn dogs & weed instead of  Victoryland gift cards


----------



## weagle (Oct 22, 2011)

Had to leave at the end of the game to go watch my youngest daughter's band perform, but congrats to LSU for taking care of business.

It really went about par for how it stacked up on paper.  LSU resisted the urge to look ahead and brought the whole package.  I'm not sure suspending the players didn't actually help them focus.

Bama/LSU should be epic.  I bet both coaches wish they didn't have the by week.  It's always an unknown on how it will affect the team and both are clicking on all cylinders right now.

Lots of Orange and Blue blood on the floor today.  Another week to work on improving and getting ready for Ole Miss.

Weagle


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if we played another quarter, we could have pulled it out.  

Do you find that as funny as I do?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> I'm pretty sure if we played another quarter, we could have pulled it out.
> 
> Do you find that as funny as I do?



Yes... 

But I commend you on your sense of humor.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2011)

Another great game in the LSU-Auburn series. It was a beat-down but I know that Auburn will be back in a year or two. They have good players and are recruiting well. That being said, here's a few pics of yesterday's game. GEAUX TIGERS!!!! 

Two great teams






RB Michael Ford (#2 RB)






RB Kenny Hilliard scores! (He's the #4 RB)





WR Reuben Randle scores on a 46 yd pass from Jarrett Lee





WR Russell Shephard scores on a 10 yd pass from Jarrett Lee





DB Ron Brooks scores on a pick six 





Auburn QB Mosley ran for his life most the game

















S Eric Reid forces a fumble





DB Ron Brooks forces another fumble on a punt return





LSU defense was playing lights out in the game


----------



## golffreak (Oct 23, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Worst game I've ever seen Auburn play.



I can't remember AU getting whipped like that. Bama beat them 36-0 a few years ago, but I don't recall it being nearly as bad as what LSU just did.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 23, 2011)

golffreak said:


> I can't remember AU getting whipped like that. Bama beat them 36-0 a few years ago, but I don't recall it being nearly as bad as what LSU just did.




I felt worse about the bama game because of how that season had went.   Our coaching staff just quit on us that year and the kids were on their own.   But, we were dominated on every single play yesterday.  From the first kickoff.  

I knew we would have a game or two like this.  LSU would do that to most teams right now but we were in no way ready for a game of that caliber.   

We will regroup this week.  Play Ole miss at home then take a week off before we go to Athens.  


We have a chance at a 8-4 season and that would be a very successful season with us losing 40 players from last year, playing the toughest schedule in the SEC and having such a young, inexperienced team......  

Better days to come.  

WDE !!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 23, 2011)

I listened to the second half on the radio.  It was even more of a curb stomping than I thought.

It is unreal how much better Alabama and LSU are than everybody else.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad I was no where near a TV to watch this game. I have it DVR 'd but sounds like i need to delete it w/o so much listening to the opening announcers....To better days ahead

W D E


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2011)

Read this little blurb earlier:

"Auburn's 45-10 loss at LSU is tied for the fourth-worst by a defending champ since 1936. It is the worst loss by a defending BCS champion as well as the worst loss by a champion in the past 25 years."

It was also the worst loss by either team in the AU-LSU series history.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 24, 2011)

I too am glad I missed that game even at the expense of having to attend a wedding.

I honestly thought this was the week our offense got some things together.  I mainly anticipated LSU keying on the run at the same time our focus as an offense switched slightly toward passing more.  I thought we could be successful stopping the run against LSU and would make Lee beat us with his arm.

I didn't take into account the drive extending penalties, two 40+ yard bombs, 6 sacks, a pick 6, fumbles on punts and kickoffs and a lousy performance from the only group that has been consistent for us this year...our special teams.

On to Ole Miss, who played their best last week against Arky (go figure).  WDE

Great game LSU..and congrats Les!!  I'll be pulling for you guys here on out.  I think you guys beat bama on a neutral field, but I think without many mistakes you can take it in looser town.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Read this little blurb earlier:
> 
> "Auburn's 45-10 loss at LSU is tied for the fourth-worst by a defending champ since 1936. It is the worst loss by a defending BCS champion as well as the worst loss by a champion in the past 25 years."
> 
> It was also the worst loss by either team in the AU-LSU series history.


See, we don't even have to win to break records....


----------

